# Windows Installer Folder Clean Up



## darkw1zard

Hi.

I'm on Windows 8 x64.

Are the files on C:\Windows\Installer needed or they can be removed ?

If yes then how to safely remove them?


----------



## Macboatmaster

disk clean up 
click clean up system files

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/...nup#delete-files-using-disk-cleanup=windows-8

the ones that it does not clean are best left
http://blogs.technet.com/b/joscon/a...-files-in-the-windir-installer-directory.aspx


----------



## darkw1zard

Thanks for your reply.

Done that, nothing huge left on the option list.

However, as I pointed out earlier, the C:\Windows size is like twice than normal (other PCs that I installed win8). (normally around 20GB)

By googling around, I have found that some people are talking abt removing/cleaning the folder C:\Windows\Installer. (which is ~35% of my Windows folder).)

Is it because the fact that I upgrade from win7 by choosing to keep all files and settings..?

I am not quite sure, since I have already cleaned up the windows.old folder.

Looking fwd to your advices.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Just to be certain have you done this
In the Disk Clean-up dialogue box, tap or click Clean up system files.







You might be asked for an admin password or to confirm your choice.

On my post 2 please refer to that second link - that is the official advice
When you say


> By googling around, I have found that some people are talking abt removing/cleaning the folder C:\Windows\Installer. (which is ~35% of my Windows folder).)


you can with respect find most suggestions on Google including the highest and most convincing of recommendations for using registry cleaners and system booster make it go faster tools

 If you are short of disc space, then there are other safer and tested options rather than messing round with a windows folder


*If you are short of disc space then we can clean up other components*

NO it is not the upgrade from 7.


----------



## darkw1zard

Macboatmaster said:


> Just to be certain have you done this
> In the Disk Clean-up dialogue box, tap or click Clean up system files.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might be asked for an admin password or to confirm your choice.
> 
> On my post 2 please refer to that second link - that is the official advice
> When you say
> you can with respect find most suggestions on Google including the highest and most convincing of recommendations for using registry cleaners and system booster make it go faster tools
> 
> If you are short of disc space, then there are other safer and tested options rather than messing round with a windows folder
> 
> 
> *If you are short of disc space then we can clean up other components*
> 
> NO it is not the upgrade from 7.


Yes I have done disk clean up.

The fact is that the whole windows folder taking up almost 50% of my C:, which is around 40+GB.
I have checked with similar machine installed with same OS, it didnt take that much space.

I practically only have ~10GB free for users' file data now, and out of options of components to clean off.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Send me the results of this please
copy and paste the contents of the white box
http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe

Also go control panel - system - on left pane advanced system settings, on performance click the settings button, then click the advanced tab on that window - what is the size of the paging file please.

Go back please to the original system and click system protection left pane - then selecting the drive on which windows is installed click the configure button - what amount of disk space is allocated please and what is current usage

Do you have hibernate enabled please


----------

